# Least Crowded Park in Orlando



## AMJ (Nov 1, 2006)

We are staying in Orlando during Christmas week. Which theme park would be the least crowded during that week or will they all be packed?

Thanks,
Joyce


----------



## azsunluvr (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't know if this always holds true, but when we were there between Christmas and New Year's, Animal Kingdom was the least crowded (but it closes way early) and the parks got more crowded as it got closer to New Year's. On New Year's Eve, if you weren't in ANY park by 11am, forget it. They didn't let any more people in. Oh, and that year was beastly cold. We had people stopping us to ask where we bought our gloves and headbands. Watch the weather report and be prepared in case it gets really cold!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2006)

They will all be packed.   

Unfortunately, there are many thousands of people who head to Orlando over the Christmas holidays.  Lines will be long, crowds will be everywhere you go and that just spoils the fun. We go when there are no crowds, now that they kids are grown and gone.  :whoopie:  

The best park that absorbs more people than any other is Epcot.  It is a huge place, but you want to arrive an hour before opening at any park you choose.  That way, at least you will get to ride a few things before the park fills up.  The good thing about Epcot is the shows that take in hundreds of people at once.  Ellen's Energy Adventure, Honey I Shrunk the Audience, the Circle of Life show in the Land, France's sit-down show (a nice place for a snooze), China has a stand up show with leaning rails, as does Canada, then there is the American Adventure.  

So you can get a lot done, but you will not have to wait in long lines to do it.  I would bet even The Body of Life Pavillion will be open for the holidays and there are two cute shows in there and a ride, Body Wars.  I miss those three attractions when we go in the off season.


----------



## abc31 (Nov 1, 2006)

*How about Discovery cove?*

Discovery Cove limits the crowd to 1000 people, so crowds are never a problem.  It is a little pricey, but it is all inclusive.  Everything you need is included.  Meals, snacks, lockers.  I haven't been there yet, but I'm dying to go there.  Check out the reviews on Tripadvisor.com.  If you decide you want to go, you must make advanced reservations.


----------



## azsunluvr (Nov 1, 2006)

abc31 said:
			
		

> Discovery Cove limits the crowd to 1000 people, so crowds are never a problem.  It is a little pricey, but it is all inclusive.  Everything you need is included.  Meals, snacks, lockers.  I haven't been there yet, but I'm dying to go there.  Check out the reviews on Tripadvisor.com.  If you decide you want to go, you must make advanced reservations.



Discovery Cove is awesome, but you need to make your reservation early...before you leave. Now is probably not too soon. We went Christmas Day a few years ago. Fortunately, it was the warmest day of our trip and we were really able to enjoy the snorkeling, beach, etc. We're planning on going again when we go to Orlando in March 2007.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, the problem with Discovery Cove is that it may be cold at Christmas.  On the plus side, they charge a bit less in the winter. 

I was at the theme parks at Christmas a few years ago.  Sea World was so crowded that we gave up & asked for our money back (which they gave us, no problem.)  We didn't try Universal (not as interested in it.)  If Animal Kingdom is open late any day that you are there, it will not be crowded at all after 3 pm or so.   I'm not sure that Epcot ever gets so crowded that it closes -- this is something to ask on www.DISboards.com


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 2, 2006)

When we were there, I think it was three years ago, this coming Christmas - New Years, all the Disney Parks were terrible.  A couple of days they closed the a couple of the parks.  We did go to Sea World one day and it wasn't to bad.  It is a busy time of the year, be ready for long lines and many people.  The Decorations, etc. are really nice.  Someone said that year was a 13 year high for visitors, do not know if that was true or not, but it will be a long time before we will go back that week.


----------



## AMJ (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the information and the Disney link. We will definitely consider the suggestions. 

Joyce


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 2, 2006)

Of  the major theme parks, SeaWorld is the least crowded followed by maybe Universal Studios then Epcot although these last two may be reversed.  The Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, Islands of Adventure, and MGM Studio have all been busy when I have been in Orlando at that time of the year and I have gone to both SeaWorld and Universal where it was less crowded.  I have to believe the less visited theme parks such as Cypress Gardens will not be busy.


----------



## Robnsunny (Nov 2, 2006)

Discovery Cove has wet suits and the reef is kept at a constant temperature year round. We were there around Thanksgiving 1 year and it was comfortable even though the air was chilly.


----------



## TravelingT (Nov 2, 2006)

If you stay at one of the universal hotels, you get front of the line access at Universal parks.  This would make the crowds much more tolerable.  I don't think that this type of FOTL has a blackout, but I am not sure.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Nov 2, 2006)

We were there for Christmas 2 years ago and had a wonderful time, but it took planning and a willingness to be at the parks at opening. When my mil bucked the system I had in place, we paid for it with long lines and crowds. When we followed the plan, it was smooth sailing and we saw everything we wanted!

Go check out www.tourguidemike.com he reall does give the best info on what park has the most people and HOW to tour the parks when it is crowded. It is $16 or something to join, but when you are spending thousands on your vacation - trust me this is the best $16 you will spend!

HAVE FUN!!! Christmas in Disney is WONDERFUL, MAGICAL, and every other word you want to add!!! Wish I were going again!!!!


----------



## Detailor (Nov 3, 2006)

travel girl said:
			
		

> We were there for Christmas 2 years ago and had a wonderful time, but it took planning and a willingness to be at the parks at opening.



I think that that's the trick for any of the parks during times that moderate to large crowds are around.  We show up at rope drop at the Disney parks, Universal and even the Disney water parks in order to get to some of the more popular rides and usually can ride more than once before the crowds get too heavy.  Just leave yourself plenty of time so that you get to the parking lots 30 to 45 minutes before the park opening time and you should be able to make your way to the parks at your leisure.  Then when the rope is dropped go directly to your first choice ride and enjoy!

Dick Taylor


----------



## AMJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks again for the great suggestions!

Joyce


----------



## Jim Bryan (Nov 4, 2006)

http://cypressgardens.com/welcome.asp


----------



## Patented (Nov 8, 2006)

*Try this website*

Tells you the crowd levels at certain dates at the parks.  A friend told me about it.  We'll be there Thanksgiving week so we were curious as well.

http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=14


----------

